# vino oneratos sopire



## Ferris Bueller’s Day Off

Salve! Could someone tell me what _vino oneratos sopire_ means? I'm guessing _vino_ is the ablative of _vinum_ and means _by means of wine_. _sopire_ means "to make drowsy". As for _oneratos_, it is probably the accusative plural of something masculine. Could someone help me out here?

Thanks!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Some context would be necessary to make out this phrase_. 
Oneratos_ is the passive past participle of the verb _onero, -are, _to load,to burden, but also to fill up. So _vino oneratos _means _(people) filled up with wine _and is the object of_ sospire. _It could mean : _to put them to sleep after _(or : _by_) _filling them up with wine_.


----------



## Ferris Bueller’s Day Off

Thanks, but isn't _vino_ in the ablative?


----------



## Scholiast

Scholiasta amicis S. P. D.

Yes, _vino_ here is (instrumental) ablative. Thus 'laden', 'infused', 'stuffed' with wine. I'm afraid Mr J. F. de TROYES' reading _sospire_ is a little inaccurate, as _sopire_ is clearly right. The entire phrase means ' to put [them—the masc. accusative plur. object] to sleep, drunk on wine'.

Σ


----------



## Ferris Bueller’s Day Off

I see. Is there an ellipsis of the direct object? I assumed _oneratos_ was the direct object but it seems I was wrong.


----------



## Snodv

If there isn't another direct object in the fuller quotation, I'd say the _oneratos _can be substantive as well as adjectival:  [those who have been] loaded up with wine.  So yes, it would constitute the direct object in that event.  
P.S.  Ooh, look at that--we still say "loaded" for "drunk."


----------



## Ferris Bueller’s Day Off

Thank you!


----------

